# Thread Tags Disabled



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Unfortunately, tags were used more for the wrong reasons than the right reasons. I just disabled them.

You will still be able to search for threads and see related threads at the bottom of a thread page.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Drew- 

Thank you. When it gets to the point where warnings and infractions were issued for tags......and many were reported to me, then the tag issue has become a problem.


----------

